# ID PLEASE



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey guys .. just picked up this little guy , i need help with the true species of this beautiful fish ...

here are two pics



















Thanks

Kyle


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a rhombeus to me.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

up we go


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

upq


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

waldron said:


> upq


GG already gave you your ID, and theres no need to bump your topic every 30 minutes feller


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Alright...you've bumped your post twice since you posted it 2 HOURS AGO!!! Once a day is sufficent...give people some time to reply.

I agree with GG, most likely S. rhombeus.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

sorry guys..


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

rhom

and a nice looking one at that!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I agree it appears to be a Rhom


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Anyone care to hazard what kind of Rhombeus at that size? I think it's between Peru and Venezuela but I would lean towards Peru. Those are the only two types I can ID with reasonable certainty compared to the Xingu or Red Cheek or anything else.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID Complete.


----------

